# Loneliness



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just feel so alone, even in a large group of people. Especially with loved ones. How do you feel less alone? I feel like shit even when I'm not panicking because of this.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

MrSpock2 said:


> I just feel so alone, even in a large group of people. Especially with loved ones. How do you feel less alone? I feel like shit even when I'm not panicking because of this.


I do to, it's because the world is full of haters and exploiters so it's difficult to find true friends.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Feeling alone even in family groups has always been a part of my illness...Its not that i dont trust my family to tell them stuff (i have no problem talking about this illness with them)..Its that i know talking about my illness to them or others i trust isnt gonna make one bit of difference...Im still gonna be left feeling the same way..I could talk about this illness until the cows come home with people and i always still feel the same afterwards...This illness follows me everywhere..Theres no escaping it...Ive often walked from room to room or taken to my bed to esacpe it but nothing works...Its always there, inside my head!


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

It passes, you just have to let it go, and be objective about life. Yes you are alone, but that is just a result of this condition, in reality you have friends and people that love, and as long as your around them, thats most important.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I just remind myself often how my DP is just an illusion and that the world goes on and is there even if I'm not. That person is there regardless of my perception of him/her or how I feel about the situation. It might not feel it, but I'm there talking to this person and I'm objectively not alone.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

i feel different. lost. lonely


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I think that when you see normal people, living normal lives with their "normal" expectations it is very saddening because you know at this point in your life you are unable or do not have the faculties to feel and react as the normal, "healthy" person in society. 
Between psychiatric problems and insecurities and failures, there lives breakdown and crisis. 
It makes you feel crappy to see someone getting on with their lives and doing well. 
Do whatever it takes to rectify _your_ situation.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes I agree, it can be heartbreaking, especially when I walk past people and they are laughing and looking happily, with their identity and sense of self all in tact. This illness can you make you feel incredibly lonely, I think it is because most of the time we are lost in our own head and mind........ it is difficult not focussing on it, I do try every day and every night I pray before I go to bed for the "real me" to return..... some time real soon..... x


----------

